# Snow for NJ!!!



## greatlawns (Oct 24, 2006)

It looks like it might actually happen this time. They are calling for 10-16" in northern NJ/Eastern PA. I heard that it has already started in Easton, PA and is coming this way. I'm heading home to put the plow on for sure this time! :redbounce 

Anybody else heard any updates on totals?


Bring it on...payup


----------



## 600rrpilot (Aug 24, 2005)

from what I see for my area of accounts near wayne nj....5-10 inches when all is said and done. just stepped outside for a smoke and damn is it cold. Gonna run and change the cummins's fuel filter and oil before it starts really coming down.

Good luck to everyone:yow!:


----------



## Xtra (Sep 29, 2003)

Here in Ocean County by the shore, we're forecasted for 1-3 inches and then freezing rain changing to all rain.

Hopefully it hits our 3" trigger.

It's lightly snowing now with the grass covered but the roadway is bare.


----------



## ToyotaPusher (Jan 19, 2004)

Ok everybody hoooold your breath......


----------



## Hammer24 (Nov 27, 2006)

Not holding my breathe here...I'm exhaling a sigh of relief. Finally!!! a HUGH storm for upstate NY (Saratoga Area Here)...I'm right on the border of 14"-24" and 18"-36" :bluebounc. If I may quote Jerry McGuire myself..."SHOW ME THE MONEY!!!" payup. I'll try to get some pics...Best of Luck to all us Northeastern's who have gotten beer belly's from sitting around all winter waiting for ol' man winter to show up.


----------



## greatlawns (Oct 24, 2006)

Absolutely. I think I may shovel a few driveways just to work off a couple extra pounds wesport

Everybody be safe and make some G-R-E-E-N payup


----------



## den327 (Jan 5, 2007)

Xtra;370754 said:


> Here in Ocean County by the shore, we're forecasted for 1-3 inches and then freezing rain changing to all rain.
> 
> Hopefully it hits our 3" trigger.
> 
> It's lightly snowing now with the grass covered but the roadway is bare.


 So much for the 3"trigger huh.I guess Ill just have to settle for the 1" on the grass and coating on the black.Its 8:20 now and sleeting out.I expect it will change to freezing rain ,the just rain overnight.


----------



## Xtra (Sep 29, 2003)

yep, what a bust. Oh well, maybe next week . . . .


----------

